# FW - Weiche Kanten ohne AA mit "magic pink"



## Coldfist (3. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich arbeite grad an einem Skin für das Programm sysmetrix, vielleicht kennt das ja einer von euch. In diesem Programm gibt es einige Sachen, die man beim Skinning beachten muss/kann/sollte. Da wäre z.B. die Farbe "magic pink" Farbcode #FF00FF.
Alles was im Skin diese Farbe hat wird als durchsichtig angezeigt (also nicht *g).
Jetzt hab ich da so eine schöne Uhr zusammengebastelt, habe aber hässliche Ränder and der runden Außenkante. Würde ich anti aliasing benutzen, würde Fireworks mehrere zwischenfarben berechnen. Es wird vom Skin aber nur der Farbton FF00FF weggerechnet. Dann hab ich trotzdem eckige Kanten.
Ich wüßte nicht, wie ich es anders anstellen sollte.

Pliez hälp
Cold


----------



## annerl (9. August 2004)

Hallo,
Du solltes auf jeden Fall auf anti aliasing verzichten - das führt zu nix.
Sie zu das alle Schatten nach innen fallen.







beim exportieren ändert Fireworks dann oft den Farbton der Ränder .
Öffne nach dem Exportieren das Bild (jpg..) erneut und geht mit
dem Farbeimer  (#FF00FF) nochmal über die pinke Fläche.
Teste dan mit dem Zauberstab und wenig oder keiner Toleranz
was nun wirklich Pink ist. --> Wenn´s passt wieder exportieren
(grundsätzlich natürlich mit bester Qualität) --- fertig.
Bei mir war das Ergebnis zufiedenstellend.
Einen absolut glatten Rand bekommt man jedoch nicht hin.

so sollte das aussehen:


----------



## Coldfist (9. August 2004)

Ok danke!
Ich werd mich dann mal ran machen. Bei ner runden Uhr wird das sicherlich ne Weile dauern aber ohne Fleiß keinen Preis.


----------

